# General > Recommendations >  best place for lunch in Wick

## dozy

Looking for some info on places to lunch in Wick for a family of 5 with no children...Help ..please dont say Tesco's...

----------


## Thumper

Wickers World...every time!x

----------


## starlight express

Definately Wickers World......also my family have found that the Bay Owl in Dunbeath is lovely for a meal, good food reasonable price, lovely staff...and a great view.

----------


## Blarney

Wicker's World food is fine but a bit 'busy cafe'.  If you want a really good lunch in nice surroundings it's got to be Mackays Hotel.  The food and the service is superb.

----------


## ashaw1

Food in the Norseman is lovely, all home made!

----------


## puffin croft

schoolhouse restaurant,jo'gs is fab.

----------


## starlight express

The Norseman is fab for Sunday carvery, big selection of everything.....and the sweets are amazing....and all at a reasonable price for a family.

----------


## Blarney

Yes I can concur with that, it's a fabulous carvery on a Sunday.  Didn't consider that as I assumed that you were asking about a weekday lunch.

----------


## TopCat

My Daughter-in-law is the best place to eat--she is a wizard with food--must agree with blarney Wickersworld through the week Norseman on Sunday.

----------


## poppett

Wickers World !!

----------


## Dadie

Wickers world is great...
 but I keep trying to go on a Sunday if we have been swimming
...and its shut.

----------


## aburns2409

Right the thick lass no fae Wick - Where is Wicker's World?? Many thanks xx

----------


## alanatkie

It was previously called the Harbour Cafe, address is 21-23 Harbour Quay

----------

